# I got a date!!



## AquaticPulse

I got my first university date!! now i'm worried. I go to UTSG and i have no idea where to take her downtown. 

suggestions and ideas?


----------



## iBetta

nice! how about harbour front skating?  its quite romantic and you can make a fool of yourself without being judged harshly (ie. if you fall etc) since girls like some humour . keep us updated


----------



## mrobson

lol it would help if you gave some back ground info, is she high maintenance, tom boyish, sporty, nerdy etc. skating is usually good unless she hates the cold, dinner and a movie is usually a safe bet.


----------



## AquaticPulse

she's filipino, girly, in psychology specialist at utsc. idk too much about her other than she has a lot of siblings and she moved to toronto 6 years ago but doesn't have an accent


----------



## mrobson

lol uh oh a psych major your guna need your "A" game especially if she has lots of brothers  If shes a real girly girl then i wouldnt suggest skating. I would probably take her somewhere nice to eat but not to fancy you dont want to seem like your trying to hard. If shes got a good sense of humor then i would take her to see a comedy or romcom, if shes more of the serious type then maybe a good drama/thriller. After that depends how well your doing and how much shes into you just make sure you dont come on to strong or seem desperate. If you manage to get her back to your place be sure to show her your awesome tanks (puppies work best but it will show her that you can care for things). With her being a psych major theirs a good chance shes going to analyzing you, after all she does have in-depth knowledge on what people think.


----------



## iBetta

man lucky guy!  i'm a psych major a UofT too and i love filipino girls too *.* 
wish you all the best!
(not trolling lol)


----------



## ameekplec.

Psych major....you're not in trouble till they're in grad school 

What about a nice meal at Fresh (Bloor and Spadina) - most girls love the place 

Or Snakes and Lattes farther west on Bloor. Cool place. You get coffee and a boardgame without having to lure, er, have your date at home.

And walking about on Bloor is usually fun as long as it's nice out


----------



## solarz

mrobson said:


> If shes got a good sense of humor then i would take her to see a comedy or romcom, if shes more of the serious type then maybe a good drama/thriller.


Forget about romcoms on dates. Go for a horror movie. Nothing like fear to get the hormones going. 

Then again, if she's a psych major, she might have heard about this trick.


----------



## aeri

brass rail


----------



## SourGummy

One Of A Kind Show at direct energy centre... and buy her something that she likes there


----------



## Cypher

lmfao solarz, you're mean!


----------



## Cypher

aeri said:


> brass rail


I second that! LOL joking man - unless she's into girls too - if so, wait until the 3rd date, then take her to BR .


----------



## AquaticPulse

Oh man. the dates on Thursday so i got time to figure it out. thanks for the ideas and suggestions!! oh man i forgot to mention she's into aquariums too! Though she only into saltwater and i'm into freshwater. 
She's got a great sense of humour so i might look at some comedy shows or maybe take her to snakes and lattes because she loves kiddy 

Funny thing about the horror movie idea. last time i was hanging out with her, she was telling me about something like that. How we sometimes mis-attribute fear for attraction. haha still a good idea

LOL! and BR... lets put it this way, if she's into that stuff sure. otherwise if i know it's going no where.... then also a go lol


----------



## carmenh

Oh, no! A freshie dating a saltie? You have the whole West Side Story/Romeo and Juliet thing going on!


----------



## PACMAN

aeri said:


> brass rail














> Oh, no! A freshie dating a saltie? You have the whole West Side Story/Romeo and Juliet thing going on!


oh noooo! Scandal!!!


----------



## solarz

thinkshane said:


> Funny thing about the horror movie idea. last time i was hanging out with her, she was telling me about something like that. How we sometimes mis-attribute fear for attraction. haha still a good idea


Darn, sounds like she paid attention in class. You'll need to be more sneaky now. LOL


----------



## Cox82

thinkshane said:


> she's filipino, girly, in psychology specialist at utsc. idk too much about her other than she has a lot of siblings and she moved to toronto 6 years ago but doesn't have an accent


Why not take her to one of those restaurants where you can cook your own meals? Then you can cook and eat at a restaurant, a good way to spend 3-4 hours. All my phillipino gfs love to cook and laugh while we do it. I'm female btw...and married...but have lots of friends who are phillipino...just to clarify haha


----------



## AquaticPulse

That's a cool idea! first i need to know if she can cook... cus i don't know how. When i was on my own, i lived off plain congee cus that's all i could make haha. Do you know if there's restaurants like that downtown? near UTSG would be good


----------



## sig

thinkshane said:


> she's filipino, girly, in psychology specialist at utsc. idk too much about her other than she has a lot of siblings and she moved to toronto 6 years ago but doesn't have an accent


I would avoid psychology specialist  Any way good luck. I wish, I was 30 years minus

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cox82

thinkshane said:


> That's a cool idea! first i need to know if she can cook... cus i don't know how. When i was on my own, i lived off plain congee cus that's all i could make haha. Do you know if there's restaurants like that downtown? near UTSG would be good


Not off the top of my head, no, but I'm positive I read a review of one in the papers and it was downtown.

What's wrong with psych professionals Sig? I just happen to be one . (And hence I know of this 'don't talk to her or she'll read you' fear lol)


----------



## damsel_den

Cox82 said:


> Why not take her to one of those restaurants where you can cook your own meals? Then you can cook and eat at a restaurant, a good way to spend 3-4 hours.


Now thats a date!! I wish my first date with soon to be hubby was like that!

thinkshane; cookings not hard, and can be alot of fun!
I went from having to read a recipe for mashed potatos to making delicious meals and desserts in no time(I'm a house wife)

Just fallow the recipe!

worst case would be you have alot of fun and it doesnt turn out and you have to go grab a bite elsewhere (and get to spend more time with her!!)

goodluck and congrats on the date !!!

http://www.ehow.com/list_6120457_interactive-restaurants-toronto.html


----------



## Cox82

damsel_den said:


> Now thats a date!! I wish my first date with soon to be hubby was like that!
> 
> thinkshane; cookings not hard, and can be alot of fun!
> I went from having to read a recipe for mashed potatos to making delicious meals and desserts in no time(I'm a house wife)
> 
> Just fallow the recipe!
> 
> worst case would be you have alot of fun and it doesnt turn out and you have to go grab a bite elsewhere (and get to spend more time with her!!)
> 
> goodluck and congrats on the date !!!
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/list_6120457_interactive-restaurants-toronto.html


Agreed, I would've said just cook at home, but some women think that if you invite them over to your house to cook/drink/watch a movie/hang out that you are A) cheap and B) just trying to get in their pants.

Dam, why do you think hubby leaves the date night planning up to me? LOL Well, 1) he's lazy about date night, I even tell him what to wear on those night lol and 2) I always think of cool stuff to do


----------



## Chris S

Make her pay =D


----------



## damsel_den

Chris S said:


> Make her pay =D


do this if the dates not going well(you'll never hear from her again!)

thinkshane: also what are you wearing? Don't wear something too casual, but not too fancy either! maybe dress shirt and dress pants? keep it clean, classy and sexy!!!
she will probally get all done up(that's the way us women are!) so you don't want to be under dressed but you dont want to be over dressed either

Also, remember COMPLIMENTS!!!


----------



## Cox82

damsel_den said:


> do this if the dates not going well(you'll never hear from her again!)
> 
> thinkshane: also what are you wearing? Don't wear something too casual, but not too fancy either! maybe dress shirt and dress pants? keep it clean, classy and sexy!!!
> she will probally get all done up(that's the way us women are!) so you don't want to be under dressed but you dont want to be over dressed either
> 
> Also, remember COMPLIMENTS!!!


AND OPEN DOORS!!!!!!!! This is super important! My husband STILL opens all my doors, including car door, even when I'm driving lol. And I know it's taboo, but FLOWERS! Us girls, even the independent ones, just want a gentleman to take care of us! Seeing she's Phillipino, unless she was raised here, she's used to a man being the macho and looking after the woman, so no slacking!


----------



## PACMAN

damsel_den said:


> Now thats a date!! I wish my first date with soon to be hubby was like that!


LMAO up until today, I read your name as damsel_*DAN*, so when I read the above I did a double-take!


----------



## damsel_den

PACMAN said:


> LMAO up until today, I read your name as damsel_*DAN*, so when I read the above I did a double-take!


lol , nope I'm no Dan.. 100% female here!!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

damsel_den said:


> lol , nope I'm no Dan.. 100% female here!!!


Careful your inbox might get suddenly filled.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Hmm some date ideas.

Yah the food and movie thing is classic. Ice skating is good but better check if she did any as a girl or is comfortable doing it again. Last thing you want is ripped pants.... unless she's into that  

Some ideas some to mind.

-paintball
-laser tag
-arcade (team up games)
-bowling 
-check out Toronto's architecture
-check out Toronto's scariest places
-I think there are some mini golf places in T.O
-Grab a bow and show up behind the science center and shoot at the free city range there
-check out the science center
-bata shoe museum
-planetarium
-bike ride on a trail
-Do a Jamie Oliver and cook a good meal while on watching the waves with ingredients you bought locally with her and pull out a portable pocket stove and make a smashing meal.
-dress incognito and try street surveys of people . Dunno... it would play to her psych side and have fun with it as well *shrugs*. Who knows someone must have done that before with a nerdy girl.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

thinkshane said:


> Oh man. the dates on Thursday so i got time to figure it out. thanks for the ideas and suggestions!! oh man i forgot to mention she's into aquariums too! Though she only into saltwater and i'm into freshwater.
> She's got a great sense of humour so i might look at some comedy shows or maybe take her to snakes and lattes because she loves kiddy
> 
> Funny thing about the horror movie idea. last time i was hanging out with her, she was telling me about something like that. How we sometimes mis-attribute fear for attraction. haha still a good idea
> 
> LOL! and BR... lets put it this way, if she's into that stuff sure. otherwise if i know it's going no where.... then also a go lol


Talk about brackish water fish then.


----------



## damsel_den

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hmm some date ideas.
> -paintball


Nothing like ending up black and blue on a first date....now that's romance.


----------



## AquaticPulse

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE!!! i'll keep you all updated


----------



## J-Miles-21

just take her to SUM


----------



## tom g

*date*

how about taking her to the zoo ,lots of walking holding hands wont be busy and overcrowded .give u lots of time to be yourselves and chat


----------



## Ciddian

I am a girl who would love SUM or the zoo.. ^_^ LOL! Good luck!


----------



## df001

SUM? i hate acroynms!!


----------



## carmenh

SeaUMarine


----------



## 50seven

df001 said:


> SUM? i hate acroynms!!


LOL Like most acronyms, if you don't know what it is, the you don't need it 

Or it's the name for some highly addictive narcotic...


----------

